# שלי and ה



## אדם

אסנור לכתוב זה בעברית, אבל מתחת לזה מה אני רוצה לאמור אבל באנגלית. בבקשה נכון משהו אתה הודעה עם התשובה שלך.

שלום הכול, אני תמהתי אם מתי אתה נוצל דברים כשלי אם אתה צורך לצרף ה על החפץ. כמו: "הספר שלי", או עשה אתה כותב "ספר שלי"?  

תודה,

-
אדם
​
I will try to write this in Hebrew, but below this is what I want to say but in English. Please correct anything you notice with your response.

Hey everyone, I was wondering if when you use things like שלי if you need to add ה onto the object? Like:" הספר שלי", or do you write: "ספר שלי"?

Thanks,

-
Adam

P.S. Sorry if all of that was incorrectly written.


----------



## Mjolnir

אנסה לכתוב זאת בעברית, אבל מתחת נמצא מה שאני רוצה לומר באנגלית. בבקשה תתקנו כל טעות בה אתם מבחינים עם תשובתכם.
שלום לכולם, תהיתי אם כשאתה משתמש בדברים כמו "שלי" אתה צריך להוסיף את ה' הידיעה. כמו "הספר שלי" או רק "ספר שלי".
תודה.

Now, to answer the question.
You must say הספר שלי (or ספרי) unless it's preceded by something like this: לספר שלי (יש) ארבע פינות. You can also say לספרי ארבע פינות (but it sounds literary).

I hope others know the actual rule(s), because I don't ​


----------



## eshcar

hmmm, ordinarily yes, you have to add ה"א הידיעה before using שלי. A few exceptions to the rule: First, when translating the english phrase "a X of his/mine/hers...". In this case you wouldn't add ה"א הידיעה. 
For example: "A book of his was translated into hebrew".
ספר שלו תורגם לעברית/תרגמו ספר שלו לעברית
(I gave a literal translation and an alternative one in the active voice, just because hebrew usually prefers not to use the passive voice)

Another exmaple: "I was talking to a friend of mine"/ דיברתי עם ידיד שלי

A second exception to the rule are family members. You say:
אמא שלי, אבא שלי, אח שלי, אחות שלי, סבא שלי, סבתא שלי, דוד שלי, דודה שלי וכדומה.
In fact, you usually say אחי and אחותי. 
אחות שלי and אח שלי are less common (especially אחות שלי)

EDIT: actually, when adding an adjective you do add  ה"א הידיעה to family members, so: האח הגדול שלי, הדוד המבוגר שלי etc. But just to show you how strong the inclination to drop ה"א הידיעה is, you can also hear: אח שלי הגדול (very very colloqial, and I know it only with אח, so you wouldn't say, for example: דוד שלי המבוגר)


----------



## Mjolnir

Eschar, are those all the exceptions (or did you just write what you know and remember, without relying on "rules", like I did )?

A few notes:

תרגמו ספר שלו is just _some_ book of his, not the only one. If the author only has one book, you can say תרגמו את הספר שלו - here ה' הידיעה does exist, but you need to add את.

"I was talking to a friend of mine" - you can say דיברתי עם הידיד שלי and not mean your only friend, but some friend (though it's very colloquial).

אח שלי is pretty common (well, I guess it depends on where you are and who you're talking to), it's like "bro" and pronounced "ach shli" 
There's also אח שלו (very very colloquial)


----------



## eshcar

Mjolnir said:


> Eschar, are those all the exceptions (or did you just write what you know and remember, without relying on "rules", like I did )?


 
Just what I know, I don't really know what the "rules" are.. ( and anyway, sometimes the rules don't reflect actual everyday language, so the hell with them )



> A few notes:
> 
> תרגמו ספר שלו is just _some_ book of his, not the only one. If the author only has one book, you can say תרגמו את הספר שלו - here ה' הידיעה does exist, but you need to add את.


 
I know it's not the only one - that's what 'a X of Y' means - that whatever X I'm talking about isn't Y's only X.



> "I was talking to a friend of mine" - you can say דיברתי עם הידיד שלי and not mean your only friend, but some friend (though it's very colloquial).


 
I personally would say דיברתי עם הידיד שלי only if we already mentioned him specifically before, and I'm now referring to him again. Without context, it would sound (to me, at least) as though I was talking about my only friend.



> אח שלי is pretty common (well, I guess it depends on where you are and who you're talking to), it's like "bro" and pronounced "ach shli"
> There's also אח שלו (very very colloquial)


 
Sure, אח שלי is very common, but it doesn't actually refer to you actual brother..
And if we've opened the subject, don't forget 'אח של אח שלו', 'אחות שלו' and such other wonderful variations 

EDIT: by the way, what do you think about "אח שלי הגדול". Pretty interesting structure, no?


----------



## אדם

So if you asked, "Where is my book"? ויש לך עוד מאשר אחד ספר, אתה כותב כזה? (and you have more than one book, you write like this?)

איפה ספר שלי?

אבל אם יש לך אחד ספר, אז אתה כותב כזה?: (but if you have one book, then you write like this?)
איפה הספר שלי?

​
P.S. Out of curiousity, is "it is like this," "זה כזה" (or possibly also written "זה כמו זה")?


----------



## Mjolnir

eshcar said:


> Just what I know, I don't really know what the "rules" are.. ( and anyway, sometimes the rules don't reflect actual everyday language, so the hell with them )


 Hurrah! 



> I know it's not the only one - that's what 'a X of Y' means - that whatever X I'm talking about isn't Y's only X.


 Sorry, I didn't mean that you don't know it, I just wanted to clarify things for Hauser.



> I personally would say דיברתי עם הידיד שלי only if we already mentioned him specifically before, and I'm now referring to him again. Without context, it would sound (to me, at least) as though I was talking about my only friend.


Me too, but I've heard people say that.



> Sure, אח שלי is very common, but it doesn't actually refer to you actual brother..
> And if we've opened the subject, don't forget 'אח של אח שלו', 'אחות שלו' and such other wonderful variations


 Indeed 



> EDIT: by the way, what do you think about "אח שלי הגדול". Pretty interesting structure, no?


Very interesting  I know that people use it (even if you don't hear it too often), but it just sounds weird


----------



## Mjolnir

Hauser said:


> So if you asked, "Where is my book"? ויש לך עוד מאשר אחד ספר, אתה כותב כזה? (and you have more than one book, you write like this?)
> 
> איפה ספר שלי?
> 
> אבל אם יש לך אחד ספר, אז אתה כותב כזה?: (but if you have one book, then you write like this?)
> איפה הספר שלי?
> ​


If you want to write everything twice (English and Hebrew), please separate them (like your first post in this thread). This message is pretty confusing 

"איפה ספר שלי?" is wrong, even if you have more than one book. You must include ה (the) - "איפה הספר שלי?".
Maybe it's because you're still talking about one book (even though you have several). You can also ask "איפה הספר הזה?", so you're always asking about a specific book.


----------



## אדם

I tried to write the Hebrew and then in parenthesis the English translation. I'll be sure to write it as I did in the first pos though..

So the only time you wouldn't write ה is when your expressing "a"?

i.e. יש עט על השולחן - There is a pen on the table
not יש העט על השולחן - There is the pen on the table (not grammatically correct, right?)

How do you say, "There was", or "I had"? Basically how to you make יש in Past Tense?


----------



## cfu507

Mjolnir said:


> "איפה הספר שלי?".
> Maybe it's because you're still talking about one book (even though you have several). You can also ask "איפה הספר הזה?", so you're always asking about a specific book.


 
I agree! It is because you are looking for a specific book.
תלמיד שלי נקע את רגלו היום - I didn't use ה הידיעה and it is not wrong. It means one of my students. 
However, in the sentence התלמיד שלי נקע את רגלו I emphasise that he was my student.

השבת אני מתארחת בבית של האחות שלי - You have to use ה הידיעה 
השבת אני מתארחת בבית של אחותי - (babayit) You don't use ה הידיעה
השבת אני מתארחת בביתה של אחותי - You don't use ה הידיעה
השבת אני מתארחת בבית אחותי - (beveyt) You don't use ה הידיעה


----------



## Mjolnir

Hauser said:


> יש עט על השולחן - There is a pen on the table
> not יש העט על השולחן - There is the pen on the table (not grammatically correct, right? Right )
> 
> How do you say, "There was", or "I had"? Basically how to you make יש in Past Tense? היה לי עט, היה עט על השולחן, העט היה על שולחן...


----------



## cfu507

eshcar said:


> For example: "A book of his was translated into hebrew".
> ספר שלו תורגם לעברית/תרגמו ספר שלו לעברית
> (I gave a literal translation and an alternative one in the active voice, just because hebrew usually prefers not to use the passive voice)


Eshcar's exception is correct. By the way, I would say: אחד מספריו תורגם לעברית, אחד מהספרים שלו תורגם לעברית
I'm not sure about this one: אחד הספרים שלו תורגם לעברית



> A second exception to the rule are family members. You say:
> אמא שלי, אבא שלי, אח שלי, אחות שלי, סבא שלי, סבתא שלי, דוד שלי, דודה שלי וכדומה.
> In fact, you usually say אחי and אחותי.
> אחות שלי and אח שלי are less common (especially אחות שלי)
> 
> EDIT: actually, when adding an adjective you do add ה"א הידיעה to family members, so: האח הגדול שלי, הדוד המבוגר שלי etc. But just to show you how strong the inclination to drop ה"א הידיעה is, you can also hear: אח שלי הגדול (very very colloqial, and I know it only with אח, so you wouldn't say, for example: דוד שלי המבוגר)


 
Right. You added ה הידיעה because you were talking about a specific member.


----------



## cfu507

eshcar said:


> I personally would say דיברתי עם הידיד שלי only if we already mentioned him specifically before, and I'm now referring to him again. Without context, it would sound (to me, at least) as though I was talking about my only friend.


 
Me too!



> Sure, אח שלי is very common, but it doesn't actually refer to you actual brother..
> And if we've opened the subject, don't forget 'אח של אח שלו', 'אחות שלו' and such other wonderful variations


 
A clarification for the non-native speakers. We say אח שלי as cajolement/flatteries. We say it especialy in the army when we want something from someone, or when we talk to a friend. 
An example: a seller who doesn't know you at all might say: אח שלי, איך הנעליים? אני אביא לך מידה גדולה יותר




> EDIT: by the way, what do you think about "אח שלי הגדול". Pretty interesting structure, no?


Sounds childish. It reminds me the boys in my childhood:
אח שלי הגדול יותר חזק ממך! הוא היה בצבא. הוא גובר עליך בשנייה


----------



## cfu507

Hauser said:


> So if you asked, "Where is my book"? ויש לך עוד מאשר אחד ספר, אתה כותב כזה? (and you have more than one book, you write like this?)
> 
> איפה ספר שלי?​
> 
> אבל אם יש לך אחד ספר, אז אתה כותב כזה?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (but if you have one book, then you write like this?)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> איפה הספר שלי?​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Out of curiousity, is "it is like this," "זה כזה" (or possibly also written "זה כמו זה")?


 

My translation for your question:​

אז אם אתה רוצה לשאול איפה הספר שלי ויש לך רק ספר אחד, כיצד הית כותב זאת (או האם הית כותב זאת כך:....)​ 


If you said איפה ספר שלי I would know that you are a new immigrant (עולה חדש).​ 


One more important thing:​ 
יש לי ספר אחד- the word one is mentioned after the object​ 
יש לי שני ספרים - other numbers are mentioned before the object​ 
יש לי שני ספרים וחצי - the object is mentioned between the number and the fragment​ 
יש לי שניים וחצי ספרים





Hauser said:


> אסנור לכתוב זה בעברית, אבל מתחת לזה מה אני רוצה לאמור אבל באנגלית. בבקשה נכון משהו אתה הודעה עם התשובה שלך.​
> 
> 
> שלום הכול, אני תמהתי אם מתי אתה נוצל דברים כשלי אם אתה צורך לצרף ה על החפץ. כמו: "הספר שלי", או עשה אתה כותב "ספר שלי"?​
> 
> 
> תודה,​
> 
> 
> -​
> 
> אדם​


 
My translation:​

אנסה לכתוב בעברית. מתחת מופיע באנגלית מה *ש*רציתי לומר (מה *ש*אני רוצה לומר). בבקשה תקנו מה שאינו נכון בהודעה של התשובה שלכם.​ 

שלום לכולם,
תהיתי (חשבתי לעצמי) מתי צריך להוסיף ה' הידיעה לדברים שלי
כמו "הספר שלי" או שאתה כותב "ספר שלי"​ 


Some important points:​ 
1. Correct as verb = לתקן Correct as noun = נכון

2. Need as verb = צריך Need as noun: צורך​


----------

